# 187 visa offshore help please



## patelsagarn (Aug 3, 2013)

hey guys I have applied for my 187 visa on 12/12 and nomination 27/06/12
I got approval for nomination on 03/07/13 don't know why it took so long
and now I am waiting for my case officer I applied at Melbourne centre offshore any idea about that how long will take to case officer to allocate the
file now I am getting to angry on them as its been 2 months of approval today and nothing come up yet.

please help


----------



## patelsagarn (Aug 3, 2013)

patelsagarn said:


> hey guys I have applied for my 187 visa on 12/12 and nomination 27/06/12
> I got approval for nomination on 03/07/13 don't know why it took so long
> and now I am waiting for my case officer I applied at Melbourne centre offshore any idea about that how long will take to case officer to allocate the
> file now I am getting to angry on them as its been 2 months of approval today and nothing come up yet.
> ...


Got my case officer on 10/09/13 give me 28 days to submit my rest of documentation I have submitted all no waiting on results how long will take to get result after submitting all the documents van any one help pleade


----------

